# Broken Window



## bnqcsac (Sep 19, 2011)

Got home today today with a broken window. It happens to be the picture window half of the window above the couch on a 250RS.

It being late Sunday, I wanted to get a head start on Monday on getting fixed as we have plans to go back out next weekend.

How should I get it fixed? Through the dealer or try a local auto glass repair shop?


----------



## Red Beard (Feb 13, 2010)

I would call your insurance company and see if it is covered. 
IMHO- a glass shop will likley have the fastest service they will cut a piece and install. 
Good luck


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

What Red Beard said.

I had a broken window and took it to the dealer. That just cost me an extra day and a little more $$ than it should have - as all the dealer did was to sub it out to a local glass shop - I could have done that easily myself - but was traveling at the time so I just let them do it.


----------



## kmsjs (Apr 14, 2008)

I had a broken window. The dealer wanted $550 to replace the window. Local glass shop charged $50.


----------

